# Winchester or Marlin??



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

I am in the process of deciding whether to buy either a Winchester or Marlin lever action rifle in 30 30 caliber to hunt pigs. I am certain the calibre is appropriate for the hunting i intend to do, but cannot decide which brand of rifle to go with. Can anyone help me out? Which do you think is the best?


----------



## Jim Licquia (Jul 16, 2005)

Marlin 336; -especially if you plan to use a scope. Marlin has side ejection. I have a 336W and it is a wonderful gun.

Jim


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the way winchesters look, never fired one thought, I know marlin makes a super rifle. I guess the marlin is best.


----------



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like to cary a win-94 better than the marlin, it seems to "fit" better in the hand when walking. But, in most cases I think the marlin has the edge in accuracy and a bit better platform for optics. Put a good peep sight on the 94 that is built tough and you will be well armed. A marlin guide gu in 45-70 a peep sight, and trim down the forend a bit and you would have a real heavy hitter that will cary just as easly, and be able to lay flat what ever came your way.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> A marlin guide gu in 45-70 a peep sight, and trim down the forend a bit and you would have a real heavy hitter that will cary just as easly, and be able to lay flat what ever came your way.


Also the 1895 (45-70) has the Ballard rifling which means you can load some pretty hot loads using lead cast bullets. Probable just as well suited for the type of hunting you mentioned your were buying the gun for , is the Marlin 1994 (44 Mag) which has plenty of power for hogs and white tail deer. I have a Marlin 1894C (357 Mag) which I have loaded some pretty stiff loads using 180 grain hard cast bullets and they have performed well on pigs out to 50-75 yards and I suspect out to 100 yards they would work just as well. I've taken two deer at about 70 yards and might stretch it a little farther but I think 100 yards would be the limit. Topped with a 2X red dot it is a pretty good little truck and brush gun. Plus, it is just plain fun to shoot............. Contrary to what some would say the 44 mag isn't as powerful as the 30-30 but it will get you pretty close in performance within reasonable range. Having said that and to stay on subject..... my choice would be the Marlin for a reliable worker and the Winchester if nostalgia were in my blood.


----------



## Pigshooter (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I have an old winchester 94' trapper in .44 mag now, and have used it quite alot on pigs and roo's. I agree it has some serious knock down power, but i want the 30-30 for a little more range, and better accuracy. I've had a few to many instances where a .44mag round has just fallen on the ground before reaching target. Though i admit these instances have been at ranges over 100 yards. I'm told with the 30-30, it will shoot pretty well out to 200 yards which suits my needs just fine.


----------

